# New id card rules?



## mikehump3 (Aug 28, 2012)

On Thu 2 Feb 17 I visited friends in Peya. Two other guests were present. These guests utterly surprised me. They were South African citizens and recent immigrants to Cyprus. Neither had any blood ties to Cyprus but both had been issued with alien credit card plastic ID/Residency permits in Oct 16. What have I missed? I can only find reference to yellow slips on the Internet.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

My understanding is that the plastic id cards are no longer issued. Mine ran out recently and I was told you now use the yellow slip which you should keep on you. I now have my yellow slip folded in my purse.


----------



## madcow (Jan 10, 2010)

The migration department will start issuing uniform residence permits for third country nationals in the form of biometric cards from February 8, 2016, the interior ministry announced on Wednesday.

The new cards will be uniform for all categories of the third country nationals such as those needing international protection as well as students and researchers from non-EU countries.

The cards will contain fingerprints, a photograph and the signature of the holder. In view of this, when submitting an application, the physical presence of the applicants is required in order to take the fingerprints and the photograph .

Which might explain why the South Africans got the cards . But as Veronica says , just a yellow slip for us Brits .


----------



## mikehump3 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks madcow. My wife is South African and since she saw these ID cards a week ago has been pestering me to find out more. I am not sure that Zuma would like his country to be referred to as 'Third Country' easily confused with 'Third World'.


----------



## mikehump3 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hello

I thought I should further clarify my originating post.

New credit card plastic IDs are now available but only to citizens of non EU countries who have been granted residence in Cyprus. They are available from Immigration Offices and replace their yellow slip. However, if you are a EU citizen, or a non EU Citizen partnered to an EU citizen and hold a yellow slip identifying you as a Non EU Citizen partnered to an EU citizen, you will only be issued with the yellow MEU1 or MEU2. I was told that this policy may be changed to include all but there are no target dates. Additionally, I was told that the new ID cards for aliens only has a life of 1 year. Not sure that this point is true though.

I am quite certain that Veronica is correct about carrying a yellow slip at all times. Not sure what the law is here concerning carrying ID. However, I carry a copy of my yellow slip. When in other countries I carry a laminated copy of the face page of my passport backed with my annual holiday insurance details. I mentioned the fact to 'friendly police' in South Africa and to an identity inspector in Abu Dhabi. Both were satisfied with my copy. The South African told me that although not the letter of the law at least they could quickly verify my status from the copy if need be. Indeed, in some countries it makes sense not to carry your actual passport.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

mikehump3 said:


> Hello
> 
> Indeed, in some countries it makes sense not to carry your actual passport.


I never carry my passport on me because getting a replacement can be such a hassle,
I have enough proof of ID with my drivers licence and my yellow slip as well as bank cards etc.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

There was a time when identity cards were issued to EU residents. I've no idea why they suddenly stopped doing this.

The Id Card is very convenient and saves carrying any other Id.

As an aside the UK has had a backward attitude to Id Cards with a resistance based on a Big Brother attitude. Despite being the norm everywhere else no politicians have ever had the courage to try and force their mandatory distribution or even tell the UK population of the convenience and advantage they give.

Pete


----------



## mikehump3 (Aug 28, 2012)

Not quite true. At least 2 governments in the last 15 or 20 years have mooted the introduction of ID cards telling our UK citizens about the benefits such as NHS recognition and Welfare records. Additionally the last attempt would have been capable of use for EU travel. You are quite right to say that there is strong resistance. Not sure why. However, I suspect that unless new reasons for their introduction was given, I might oppose a move to UK compulsory ID cards. I would probably accept them provided that there was no compulsion to carry them.

Regardless, and ID card is far more convenient and much more robust than a piece of yellow A4 paper. I have no problem with acknowledging that fact!


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks for the correction. I must have missed these attempts or forgotten them. Certainly Id Cards have never got anywhere near a manifesto document.

Compulsory carrying does not seem too terrible to me as long as failing to carry is not a capital offence. It would save a large waste of time and effort, for example, if required to show a driving license at a Police Station. After all it's easier than carrying a mobile phone and most of the population now seem incapable of going anywhere without taking a mobile and checking it every few minutes.

Pete


----------



## madmum54 (Apr 24, 2016)

Veronica said:


> I never carry my passport on me because getting a replacement can be such a hassle,
> I have enough proof of ID with my drivers licence and my yellow slip as well as bank cards etc.



Isnt it enough to carry a copy of your passport & driving licence? i keep a copy of both in car with its paperwork if my old car was stolen which is highly unlikely wouldnt want to lose either


----------

